

The Greek Paper: Policy Commitments and Actions for EC/ECB/IMF [pdf] - rurban
http://s.kathimerini.gr/resources/article-files/h-ellhnikh-protash.pdf

======
rurban
This is the full paper as submitted and not excerpts being discussed in
various outlets.

It is interestingly close to the old troika demands, but has a few key changes
and reforms suggested by the greek side.

They acknowledged a full pension reform, which will affect even the poor, but
the IWF promised a backup up to 300 eur, an essential minimal income.

VAT reform also almost as demanded. It will (i) unify the rates at a standard
23%, which will include restaurants and catering, and a reduced 13 % for basic
food, energy, hotels (!), and water (excluding sewage), and a super-reduced
rate of 6 percent for pharmaceuticals, books (!), and theater(!); (ii)
streamline exemptions to broaden the base and raise the tax on insurance; and
(iii) Eliminate discounts on islands, starting with the islands with higher
incomes and which are the most popular tourist destinations, except the most
remote ones. Minimum VAT on essential goods such as books and theatres? This
looks very interesting. The greek variant of "panes et circensem".

The Fiscal part, Tax administration and the Public Administration, Justice and
Anti Corruption part seems to be taken from the new finance minister. Close
the holes, make the reforms (at least in legislation), cut military spending
by €100 million in 2015 and by €200 million in 2016.

